# المنتديات العامة > الناصرة عنوآن التميز >  >  تم تطوير مركز التحميل

## شبكة الناصرة

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ..

تم تطوير مركز التحميل .. 

يستطيع الجميع التسجيل فيه ..

ملف خاص لكل مسجل ،، يتسطيع محمل الصور تصفحها وحذفها في اي وقت ..

سرعة في التحميل .. خاصيات جميلة ..

وتم فتح المركز لزوار من خارج شبكة الناصرة ..

لتصفح الرجاء الدخول على الرابط التالي ..

http://www.alnassrah.org

بكم نرتقي دائما ..

ادارة شبكة الناصرة الثقافية

----------

مضراوي (09-24-2010), 

ورده محمديه (09-25-2010), 

دمعة على السطور (09-24-2010)

----------


## دمعة على السطور

اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم وفرجنا بهم ياكريم وألعن من آذى فاطمة ...

زاهرٌ ،، فائق الجمال...
ذاك التطوير...


الكريم ،، شبكة ..
لم تزل مدائنكم مُترعة بالعطاء..
فسلامٌ لـِ جهدكم الناضح ..

لكم دعاء بازدهار لايموت.
موفق لكل خير إن شاء الله تعالى
دمت بعين المولى الجليل

----------

شبكة الناصرة (09-25-2010)

----------


## عوامية صفوانية

اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد 

مجهوود مميز 

بارك الله في جهودكم 
مع اني تووني مجرربه مركز التحميل بس كاان قبل التطويرر خخخ

الله يعطيكم العافييه

موفقين لكل خير وصلاح
دمتم بكل الأماني

----------

شبكة الناصرة (09-25-2010)

----------


## الفراش الفاطمي

يعطيك العآفيه خيوو شبكه 
الى مزيد من التقدم والتطور ..
تحيآتيـ ..^_^

----------

شبكة الناصرة (09-25-2010)

----------


## مضراوي

عليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته ..

يعطيك ربي الف عافيه ع التطوير الرائع ..

وتم التسجيل بنجاح ^^ ..

موفقين ان شاء الله ..

تحياتي ..

----------

شبكة الناصرة (09-25-2010)

----------


## ليلاس

*تسلم أخووي ع المجهوود ..*

*بــ انتظآر مزيد من الرقي و التقدم ..*

*يعطيك العآفية .."*

----------

